# First attempt at laundry soap



## NorthWest_Born (Nov 11, 2013)

Coming from a small town in Oregon I learned to do lot of different things myself but never really had to learn all of the basic skills people like my grandparents once knew. The simple skills people once knew in the old days have always caught my attention and fascinated me. In the past months I have really been interested in learning and trying my hand at such skills but being in the military and living in an apartment far from where I call home I am limited in what I can do. I dont have property or a house to homestead like I would love to, but one day. For the time being I enjoy spending time reading and learning what I can to save money and be ready for that day when I can finally have my own homestead. I have read different posts and articles by people about making your own soap and have seen different recipients. Well today I decided it was time to put my hand to the test and make an attempt at something new. Something that could possibly save me and my wife some money. I decided I wanted to try to make my own laundry soap using a recipe I found. I decided to opt for a recipe that had fewer ingredients than some of the others I had seen but claimed to work great. The recipe called for Borax, washing soda, dawn dish soap ( the original blue kind) and water. Sounds simple enough to me. I was able to purchase all the items from the local store for around 8 or 9 dollar's. For that price and how little of the ingredients I need for each batch, I should be able to make a good number of batches. As long as this recipe works I foresee saving a lot of money on laundry soap! Tomorrow I will make my attempt to make said soap and give it a try. Lets hope it works as well as others have said!


----------



## mharden (Dec 4, 2013)

We are planning on moving to Oregon frok Oklahoma in June. The laundry soap I make is 1cup arm & hammer super washing soap, half cup borax and one bar of soap graded. It works great.. working on making my own soap to use.


----------



## NorthWest_Born (Nov 11, 2013)

The recipe I'm gonna try is about the same except its the dawn soap instead of the bar soap. Where in Oregon are you moving to?


----------



## mharden (Dec 4, 2013)

We really liked the Merlin/Grants Pass area by the rough river (hope I spelled that right). We only got to see the southern part of Oregon and loved it. Spent a day in Medfod a day in Merlin and three days at Cape Blanco. We are looking for a place to homestead that is in/around mountains, fishing and hunting close by. A nice little farm town.


----------



## NorthWest_Born (Nov 11, 2013)

My family has gold claims just north of grants pass around the sunny valley and wolf creek area so I spent a good part of a number of summers down there. Can be kinda tough to find work down there though. Its not as green as northern Oregon but still some great land. The coastal mountain range right there is filled with deer and elk to hunt and the rivers have lots of fish. I love Oregon and can't wait to move back! I was raised in Estacada which is at the base of Mount Hood east of portland. I want to buy a decent amount of land in oregon when I get out of the navy. I dont doubt you will love living there!! Hope it all works out great for you guys!!


----------



## mharden (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

mharden said:


> We really liked the Merlin/Grants Pass area by the rough river (hope I spelled that right). We only got to see the southern part of Oregon and loved it. Spent a day in Medfod a day in Merlin and three days at Cape Blanco. We are looking for a place to homestead that is in/around mountains, fishing and hunting close by. A nice little farm town.


If you want mountains and farm country you should look at the Pendleton, LeGrande area.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

My sister and I made the homemade laundry soap this weekend. Ours had borax, washing soda, and a bar of fels naptha soap. After we made the detergent, we did a test. We chose 2 dirty white socks from my teenage boy---2 socks that were similar in dirtiness. One went into a small load with the store bought soap and one went into a small load with the homemade soap. 

The bottoms of the socks both came out about the same as far as getting clean, but I think the socks were probably stained. Now the rest of the stock---what a difference! The sock washed in homemade soap was so much whiter! The sock from the store bought soap had a yellow tinge. The store bought was Arm & Hammer for the HE machine. 

How did your soap turn out?


----------



## NorthWest_Born (Nov 11, 2013)

I finally after a few months of having my ingredients I FINALLY got my detergent made. Man has the last couple months been crazy! My son was born two days after I originally posted my first post for this. I have done a few loads now and I love it. Everything thing comes out fresh and jusy feels and even smells clean! I tried using it with an old white towel that was pretty stained and looking grayish and I think it may of whitenend it just a little which I didnt really expect but it goes to show how great it works. After having used my own home made detergent and experiencing nominal how great it worked but how EASY and CHEAP it was to make....I don't think I will ever buy store bought detergent again! I've been suggesting to atleat try this to all my friends and family and would suggest it to anyone else!!


----------

